# Just been made redundant



## ci1 (30 Jul 2008)

Morning,

re my subject line!

I have never been made reduntant and am wondering where do I stand with signing on/tax etc.

I have no idea what happens.

thanks,


----------



## gillarosa (30 Jul 2008)

Sorry to hear that. When you get your package details from your Employer you can sign on the first day after your employment finishes, in the meantime find out where your local office is and make sure you have the relevant documents re the redundancy and p45 etc. when you go, I think they deduct or don't allow full UB for a certin period of time dependent on the redundancy you have received, but then hopefully it will be an exercise just to keep your stamps up as you will have found another job.
Good luck.


----------



## MandaC (30 Jul 2008)

Had to sign on two weeks ago.  They will ask you for the following:

P.45
Letter from your employer on letterhead stating that you were made redundant
Passport
Utility Bill in your own name
Copy RP50(if you have it)


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jul 2008)

Re. tax:

Form P50 -            First Claim for Repayment During Unemployment


----------



## ci1 (30 Jul 2008)

Ok, thanks all.


----------



## ci1 (31 Jul 2008)

I have one more question please!

I was thinking of moving to Dubai, getting made redundant has just made up my mind.

Where do I stand with Tax if I'm not working here, and what about all the tax I have paid this year to date.

Plan to go over there in 4 weeks.


----------



## Graham_07 (31 Jul 2008)

If you do not plan to work in Ireland for remainder of the year you may have a tax rebate on unused credits/standard rate cut-off point. The P50 form mentioned above covers this. Give the relevant details and Revenue will process it.


----------



## shergars (31 Jul 2008)

If you have a lump sum be sure to use it to pay of mortgage etc, as they can ask you your finiancial state,


----------



## ci1 (1 Aug 2008)

Shergars, sorry but I'm not sure what you mean.

they will ask me what money I have etc???

any money I have is for going to Dubai to set myself up. My mortgage will be paid as normal though.


----------



## Diziet (1 Aug 2008)

ci1 said:


> Shergars, sorry but I'm not sure what you mean.
> 
> they will ask me what money I have etc???
> 
> any money I have is for going to Dubai to set myself up. My mortgage will be paid as normal though.



No - if you have the right number of PRSI contributions, then your sign on and get your 'dole'. I always mix up the names of the benefirs, but basically the one which is based on having PRSI contributions made is NOT means tested. So don't start moving money around, there is no need!

You should carefully look up he terms of the various benefits to make sure you know what you are doing.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Aug 2008)

shergars said:


> If you have a lump sum be sure to use it to pay of mortgage etc, as they can ask you your finiancial state,


I don't understand what this is meant to mean.


Diziet said:


> No - if you have the right number of PRSI contributions, then your sign on and get your 'dole'. I always mix up the names of the benefirs, but basically the one which is based on having PRSI contributions made is NOT means tested. So don't start moving money around, there is no need!
> 
> You should carefully look up he terms of the various benefits to make sure you know what you are doing.


To clarify - _Jobseeker's Benefit _is _PRSI _linked while _Jobseeker's Allowance _is means tested. If you have been working fro


----------



## AUDZ (1 Aug 2008)

mentioned above - Utility Bill in your own name?

i dont have one of these, as it is not my house and i just got made redundant
 would a bank statement do? or has to be a bill?
thanks.


----------

